# Fiver Ordered



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

After much deliberation, and bank balance checking, we have taken the plunge and ordered a new 5th Wheeler. We decided that if we didn't go for it now at our age, then we probably never would. 
Calder Leisure are the suppliers and have been exellent in accommadating our wishes for alterations to the trailer.. We are going for a KountryLite Triple Slide and Nissan Navara Aventura.
Spending some three months in Portugal each winter, space was our main prioity, and of course the pick-up for day to day transport whilst there. I dont expect delivery will be before the middle of July, so all we can do now is sit and wait patiently and take on board any useful advise you expierenced owners might like to give 
J & M


----------



## raynipper (Aug 4, 2008)

Hi J&M,
You either love em of hate em. Personally I'm not keen for a multitude of reasons.
Stateside there is no problem as most camping places are pull through but in Europe backing into a spot is the norm. You usually needs lots of space to maneuver a fiver around. 

But I hope you grow to like it and can prove me wrong after you have taken the plunge. Maybe some happy fiver owners will throw another light on them.

Ray.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Hi J&M
We, too, are seriously thinking of a fiver for winter stays in either Portugal or Spain.
We have wild camped in Portugal and space is not, therefore, a problem! The place we like most in Spain is on a site but they have left an open space for big units to pull into. Indeed we once saw a huge coach conversion towing a 20ft motor boat pull in. How he navigated the tiny road round the headland baffled us!
We are, generally, not a fan of big units but are rather taken with the flexibility that a fiver offers us. Will have to sell up to afford one but that might be a bonus


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Thanks for your comments
Ray
I appreciate that in America where 5ers are a lot more popular, space and drive thro pitches are the norm. Having held a HGV1 licence for over 30 years I had not even contemplated difficulties in reversing, looking at an entrace to a site or pitch is sufficient for me to know if it will "go" or not, if all else fails reverse out.

papt
Where is the site in Spain you mentioned. We also know of a guy who drives a 38' RV..and tows another 15'covered trailer behind which contains his car etc. He is really laid back about the whole thing, which is probably the best way.

J & M


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

Hi Having had a Fiver even if only for a short time I wouldn't have gone for the Aventura, I would have looked at the new Navara at 3000cc V6 it pull's like a real truck, I had the Old Navara even though it was a 2010 model and must say that it pulls Ok on flat and slight inclines but for hill's it was using extremely low gears.


----------



## patp (Apr 30, 2007)

Majo - It is a lovely little site near Las Negras, Almeria. Surrounded by the Cabo de Gata national park and right on the sea front. Last time we were there they had started to build holiday lodges next to the open area I am talking about. I just hope that they didn't fill it in because it is where I want to live in the winters of my retirement!

Saddle Tramp - What would the V6 Navara do to the gallon do you think?


----------



## SaddleTramp (Feb 15, 2007)

According to write ups it is at 30 mpg combined, I know I never got anywhere near that with my 2.5 even without towing.

To be totally honest I was looking at changing to an American F250 or F350.


----------



## majo (Oct 2, 2007)

Almost exactly 8 weeks to the day, our new 5er was ready for collection.

What a pleasurable expierence the hand over was. The family run firm of Calder Leisure were a delight to work with. On arrival the trailer was sited on an excellent site close to Calder Leisure's premises. Two whole days were spent living in the 5th wheel during which time we were able to familarise ourselves with the various equipment. Most of one afternoon was spent "Road Testing" our new pride and joy, until I was happy with its limitations and performance.

Our journey home was some 300 miles, mostly motorway. The Nissan Navara seemed content with cruise control set to about 58mph and its trip computer showed an average 19.7mpg.

DW and I will always have fond memories of our now departed Kontiki but we would like to give a little something to Fiat.......A Wave..... we wont be back

J &M


----------

